# مشاريع جديدة



## scarface6us (29 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه مجموعة من المشاريع أرجو أن تفيدكم في مشاريعكم 
أخوكم 
محمد شاهين 
معماري عراقي


----------



## جمال المصري (29 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا احسن الناس انفعهم للناس اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا 0000000000


----------



## حسام بركي (8 فبراير 2008)

thank yuo very nice photos


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 فبراير 2008)

جزاك اله الخير مشاريع جميلة


----------



## البندقداري (14 فبراير 2008)

_ايه الحلاوة ديه ربنا يبارك فيك_


----------



## مهم (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## alaanabil (14 فبراير 2008)

جميله جدا وشكرا على المشاركه


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذه المشاريع الجميلة


----------



## احمد مم (19 فبراير 2008)

انا عايز مسقط افقى داخلى لمستشفى


----------



## س محروس (19 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على المشاريع الجميلة دى (خيركم من تعلم العلم و علمه)


----------



## shrek (19 فبراير 2008)

جميله جدا وشكرا على المشاركه


----------



## معتز طربين (19 فبراير 2008)

scarface6us قال:


> هذه مجموعة من المشاريع أرجو أن تفيدكم في مشاريعكم
> أخوكم
> محمد شاهين
> معماري عراقي


الأخ محمد شاهين:لقد أعجبني جداً عملك 
هل تسمح لي أن أسألك :
1-أين تقيم الآن؟
2- هل يمكن أن نتعاون معاً بطريقة نتفق عليها
3- أرجو ارسال عنوانك الذي يمكنني الاتصال به


----------



## معتز طربين (19 فبراير 2008)

الأخ محمد شاهين:لقد أعجبني جداً عملك 
هل تسمح لي أن أسألك :
1-أين تقيم الآن؟
2- هل يمكن أن نتعاون معاً بطريقة نتفق عليها
3- أرجو ارسال عنوانك الذي يمكنني الاتصال به


----------



## ليوبولد (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذه الصور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_roro4a (22 فبراير 2008)

مرسي جدا على الصور


----------



## زهراء (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور . ممكن اطلب مساعده اني طالبه واريد احدد مشروع تخرجي وعلى ان يكون مشروع ثقافي ممكن تساعديني في مشاريع ثقافيه مختلفه حتى لو اقتراحات مثلا


----------



## روعه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

يسلمو على الصور
مشاريع قويه ورائعه


----------



## انجود الهندسة (23 سبتمبر 2008)

_مشكور على هالعمل الطيب و جزاك الله كل خير ..._
_ وكل رمضان و الجميع بخير._


----------



## وائل ايراجون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكــــور على المجهود والصور الجميــــله
ومتحرمناش من مواضيعك الفعـٌـــــاله...


----------



## arch_alduribi (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور كل الشكر ......


----------



## بنار اسيا (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشاريعك ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يباركلك يا مبدع ومزيد من النجاحات والتطلعات


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

فرسان الهندسة
Thankyou


----------



## الوسام الماسى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

صور رائعة جدآ مشكور كتير


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك اله الخير مشاريع جميلة*​


----------



## بيكووو (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

والله أنا بشكرك من الدواخل على هذه الصور وربنا يجزيك ألف خير


وللأمام والله الموفق


----------

